# London Coffee Festival / 2012 UK Barista Championships



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This weekend the UK Barista Championships are taking place

On Friday 27 April from just after 0900 you can watch the 20 UKBC semifinalists perform their routine and try and make the top 6.

On Saturday 28 April from 1030 you can watch the top 6 perform and later in the afternoon find out who the UK Barista Champion for 2012 will be.

On Sunday 29 April the Brewers Cup and Cup Tasting competitions will be taking place

I will be tweeting throughout the day from @getnoticed when I have a chance and will try and get a couple of images online tomorrow too.

There is a livestream at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ukbc2012 which is free to watch.

There will be some advertisements but we hope these are not too intrusive.

Additionally, there are also tickets still available to purchase for the festival itself.

I hope to meet a number of you throughout the weekend


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Gutted im not going : (


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah also gutted, thanks for the link to the live stream, at least myself and others who couldn't make it get the next best thing.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll be rooting for Sam for the win!


----------



## Turbo (Sep 9, 2010)

I will be there on Sunday!! My wife surprised me with tickets last night.

Woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

and the sound is now working, woo hoo. Sam using the blue tamper! His sig drink is awesome!


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm going to the early session on Sunday, can't wait! Got two tickets but only me going, hmm.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Willl the streams be avail if missed live??


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm in the front row. Winner about to be announced!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

And the winner is.....


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Maxwell..........










Haven't got his surname yet, but I'm sure it's on the front page of the forum.!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

I think Glenn is here taking loads of photos. So, I'll refrain from posting any more snaps as his will be better. If I have identified him correctly then he's one of the crew.

Brilliant day here. Briefly chatted to Sam and Dave from Extract. Sam was knocked out in the semi final and is awaiting news on his final position.

DAN

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes it was Glenn. Nice Guy.

Maxwell Colonna-Dashwood is the full name of the winner. I understand that Mike Hag was timekeeping, but I missed him.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have had an absolutely amazing couple of days so far and have met a number of forum members in person, including ObsidianSage who correctly identified me.

Mike Haggerton has been an absolute gem and I am sure will post about his experiences as a volunteer and how great it is to be part of the action, both as a competitor and as a volunteer. Both are completely different roles.

Photos to come shortly.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I will be in the SCAE UK / UKBC area again tomorrow as we have 2 further competitions to run, with 32 competitors.

1. UK 2012 Brewers Cup - starting at 1030

2. UK 2012 Cup Tasting - starting at approx 1430

If you're at the festival please do pop by and make yourself known.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Shall see you at the Brewers Cup, Glenn!









I hope to visit Shoreditch Grind too seems quite nice.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

A few ukbc snaps. I didn't take many but have a million 7"x5" photos in my mind. That's almost as many as Glenn has on his memory cards


----------



## Coffee Man (Apr 11, 2011)

I have to say that I thought the Festival was absolutely superb and being able to watch the UKBC was a brilliant addition. It wont be long until this festival turns into something very similat to the Taste of London food event each year. Well done to all those involved.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

And how's this for a photo...


----------



## kimbointheuk (Feb 6, 2012)

Well done to Glen for awesome and passionate coverage of the UKBC. Great to get pics, chat and video for those not able to attend. By spreading the access, tommorows' baristas are born! great job- keep up this excellent forum. Kimbo team GB


----------



## fluffykiwi (Dec 19, 2011)

As a regular at Maxwell's coffee bar in Bath (understandably named Colonna and Small's), can I send out my congratulations to him?

I regularly get brilliant coffee from him and have given up buying the beans he uses as I cannot get near how good he makes them taste at home.

Brilliant, hope he has some of his winning roast left over so that I can get a taste when he is back!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

We were there on Saturday and saw Maxwell's winning presentation. Very clever making his signature drink the same as his espresso offering (but plus some drinks to taste in between to better be able to appreciate what the espresso had to offer). A very worthy winner I think ... saw Glenn snapping away like a mad man but never got the chance to say hi!!

David


----------



## Howard (Sep 28, 2010)

A great weekend all round. Amazing to see so many people watching a few nutters make coffee - and seeming getting so much out of it!

Massive & deserving congratulations to Maxwell, but really to all the top 20 and again final 6 where the standard was utterly remarkable across the board.

A special note to the SCAE UK bunch who get a lot of stick but really have put on a much (much!) better competition this year, and to all the volunteers as well as the remarkable (in so many ways!) San Remo crew.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Had a great morning/afternoon here, very nice to meet Glenn (Who kindly got me on a Sanremo Roma within minutes!







I managed to poor a nice bit of latte art from poorly steamed milk too) and Mike.

Spent about 20 minutes on a Rancilio Xcelcius Classe 9 with a very nice guy who was running it, he kept changing beans, temperatures and letting me try the shots, and I had a go too. Had my first sip of coffee by Matthew Algie, drooled over the Marzocco's, and finally had a go on a Nuova Simonelli Musica! Of which I want to purchase now...

Loved every minute of it.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Would you like to see your pour James?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

SlowRoast at early o'clock on a Sunday morning, pulling shots of Union Hand-Roasted coffee and steaming milk on a San Remo Roma


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Fantastic, James. UKBC Champion 2014 right there?


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow, love the photo Glenn! Thanks









Someday, Mike, someday! I'm going to invest in digital scales now, and try and prevent myself from splurging on an E61 machine when I change jobs, not long now. Definitely a big learning curve at the Rancilio stand as I mentioned earlier, it was very interesting to see/taste that a shot pulled on a temperature profiled group was overly sour and underextracted, and the same grind and weight pulled on a temperature stable group tasted a lot smoother throughout, but a different blend tasted better on the profiled group. And how important it was to keep the weight the same. I stopped updosing recently, that's helped in it's own.

The Make Decent Coffee stand helped me with latte art, learning hands on helps so much. I might book myself a barista course sometime now I've opened my eyes further.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Glad to see maxwell win as he was the guy that started my journey into coffee geekdom!

If you are ever in bath check out his coffee shop it is awesome!


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow thanks very much!







Are you sure though?

Edit: PM sent


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

big dan said:


> If you are ever in bath check out his coffee shop it is awesome!


Which shop?


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Well, don't I feel privileged!







Can't wait to see what I can get out of my next order of Square Mile.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Filthy_rich85 said:


> Which shop?


Colonna & Smalls Click Here

They moved to a new location last year and it is lovely! Sorry for the late reply btw!!


----------

